# Sarah and Benji always get me into trouble Part 1



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 13, 2007)

It was mid-morning, and we were all in the living room drinking coffee. We had all been drinking the night before, and we were all red-eyed and hung over.

We were all crammed in a house somewhere in Milwaukee. One girl who lived there, me and Tommy, new friends Sarah and Benji, a guy named Corey, and Shane and Emily.

Someone asked Shane about where he was staying before he had joined us at the house we were all residing. He said that when he had first showed up, he had broken into an abandoned house to squat. The house was an old two story with a basement, and looked like it had been vacant for years.

When he had thoroughly explored the first floor, he went up the stairs to check out the second. Only, he claimed that it was all boarded up, from the inside.

He began trying to break down the boards. Half way through, he said he heard what sounded like a dog whining and scratching on the other side of the board. He said he then tried to hurry and get it open faster.

When he was able to get through, he said there was no dog.

Walking around, he said he then heard what sounded like a girl crying in a nearby closet. But when he opened it, there was nothing there.

He decided then to stay at the house we were all staying at, because the other house was creeping him out.

I laughed and decided that it was all bull. I love Shane and all, but he told me once that he saw Bigfoot in Dunsmuir.

The day continued, but around late afternoon, two new travelers stopped by to say hi. No one knew them, no one had talked to them, but they proceeded to tell us exactly what Shane had about the same house, seeing how they themselves broke in too.

That was when we decided to check it out ourselves.

So Sarah, Benji, Tommy, Corey, Secily, Shane, Emily, the dog Harley, and I headed out to the house with flashlights and twelve packs of Old Style.

It was up on a hill totally covered with grass almost half my size. The street was dark and quiet. 

The house wasn't scary at all. We roamed the rooms, and it just struck me as a regular house. Sarah, Benji, and I got bored, so we sat outside in the tall grass drinking beers and enjoying the weather.

When everyone was coming out to join us, there was an instant of confusion when a bright light flashed. We were instantly surrounded by cops. Fat white dicks you would expect from the midwest.

Sarah and I were sitting together. One extra pervert of a cop decided to get a close to us a possible and shine his flashlight on our chests.

Harley started freaking out and barking up a storm. The head honcho began screaming that he was going to shoot the dog if Secily couldn't quiet him down.

They began reading our ID's and lecturing us on breaking into private property. It's wrong, despite how long its been vacant, they said.

Everyone had a clean record. But that wasn't quite enough. They wanted to know why two kids from California, two from Oregon, one from Pennsylvania, and one from Texas were all in Milwaukee staying at one house.

After what seemed like forever of explaining we were just visiting, they got an urgent call and decided to let us leave.


----------



## SimplemanChris (Dec 13, 2007)

I love your story. it brings back memories for me too. I love haunted houses. I will take up any offer to go in and explore one. You just have to pretend you are a ninja and kill the flash lights so the neighbors don't spot you and call you in for trespassing. 
Last time I went into one was years ago. My buddies chickened out and I got caught by the dude who lived across the street as I was exploring the garage. He was a total jackass. I kept my cool and moved on without problems. 
Another time, I went to stay with a longtime friend who lived in Louisiana for a while. He told me of a haunted house but was scared to go in. After a few beers we went. My heart was pumping a million times per minute as we broke the rotted front door and stepped inside. I remember how musty it was in there. I bet that place was vacant for at least 15 years. My buddy thought there might be a dead body in there it stunk so bad. Ha, what a trip for kids like us. Anyway, we found a closet that had an opening to climb up into the attic, Once we got up there, we found boxes of unlooted goodies. All kinds of things from cloths to jewelry to old musty photo albums. It was kinda sad to see all this stuff from someone else’s life who was obviously dead now and no-one cared or was left to gather all those memories.
I think there is a lesson here… life is short so do what your heart says and fuck doing the logical thing.

Chris


----------

